# caldera con fotoceldas



## zunigamiguel (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola amigos.. tengo una duda.. se puede aprovechar la luz de una caldera industrial por medio de foto celdas?


----------



## tron (Feb 7, 2007)

hola

calentar agua es uno de los procesos que màs energìa demandan.
utilizar fotoceldas electricas es posible, pero difìcil y sobre todo muy caro.

yo recomendarìa, si entendi bien tu pregunta, es utilizar colectores solares para calentar el agua, es decir, tubos de cobre negros metidos en una caja con un vidrio para proteger del ambiente y hacer efecto invernadero.  la eficiencia de estos anda por el 70% (unos 700watts por metro cuadrado) mientras que las celdas fotoelèctricas estan por el 15% y cuestan como 10 veces màs.
si las calderas son elèctricas podrias en ultimo caso utilizarlas normalmente pero precalentar el agua con colectores solares para ahorrar energia y combinar un poco de los dos.
por supuesto el sol es la mayor fuente de energìa  gratis y debemos considerarla para todos los proyectos futuros.
saludos


----------



## thors (Feb 8, 2007)

me imagino que te refieres a las calderas que funcionan por combustion ya sean gas o petroleo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  
estas caderas trabajan a una presion y temperatura muy altas asi que tratar de insertar fotoceldas seria un desastre
las calderas industriales necesitan botar agua por las purgas ya sean de fondo o superfecie y creo que puedes aprobechar esta situacion para insertar un generador ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
en donde trabajo hay 3 calderas industriales y los operadores dicen que es alrededor de un 15% de agua que se debe botar por la purga de fondo para eliminar las presipitaciones de calcio y lodo ..........en resumen puedes conectar mecanicamente algun dinamo a esta purga y lograr generar energia de una forma mas eficiente y constante 

chauu


----------

